# How To Get Hosed??



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

As good as the Lakeshore exprience was, I only got a little piece of sewer hose and one connection. Oh well, nobody's perfect!! So, I have to get sewer hoses and connections. It seems there are 3 main brands; Blueline, Camco and Valeterra and they all seem to have different kinds of clamp systems. My questions are:
1. Is one brand better, more durable, less leakey(??) than the others?
2. Are the different brands interchangeable? (Do I need to have a nice suppley of hose clamps on hand?)
3. Once I start buying the stuff, what are the MINIMUM connections needed and what are the NICE OPTIONS?
4. Are the "kits" better than buying the stuff piecemeal?
5. Last but not least...does all that stuff really fit in the back bumper??
Thanks for all of your help and suggestions!!
david


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Beachbum,

Not even sure if one is better then the other and the elbows don't fit in the back bumper for obvious reasons. Probably best to get a hose that extends up to 25' though.

Kits don't seem too bad either.

Mike C


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

You might look into the "Sewer Solution" available at Camping World. I comes with about 8 ft of one inch hose and a sewer donut connector, and I add up to 30 ft of one inch pvc pipe. I cut the pvc into varying lengths and store them in the OB rear bumper.

It easily drains the gray water without any assistance. For dumping black water you connect a standard garden hose to the Sewer Connection's fitting on the OB and as the black tank empties the high pressure stream of water injected macerates and pushes the stuff on out the pvc. I have used mine for a about a year and it works great. I also add a one ince full bore valve and to the drain pipe and close it after I dump the black tank and let the incoming water backflush the black tank. I also use an anti backflow valve on the garden hose connection to prevent any backflow to the fresh water supply from the sewer drain. (I comes with one but it is plastic, so I use an additional metal one just to be sure).

I carry a standard "stinky slinky" in case I need to use a dump station.

Jim


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I was gonna post the same thing today!(just got back from camping World)
I bought the rhino kit ,a toilet wand and a clear adapter with a sprayer to backflush.
On the way home it occured to me that the hose will probablt not fit in the bumper because the fittings are attached.(maybe the slide rails can go in there?)
Depending on what responces you get I may return it.

Ed

Is the hose stand a good thing?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> You might look into the "Sewer Solution" available at Camping World. I comes with about 8 ft of one inch hose and a sewer donut connector, and I add up to 30 ft of one inch pvc pipe. I cut the pvc into varying lengths and store them in the OB rear bumper.
> 
> It easily drains the gray water without any assistance. For dumping black water you connect a standard garden hose to the Sewer Connection's fitting on the OB and as the black tank empties the high pressure stream of water injected macerates and pushes the stuff on out the pvc. I have used mine for a about a year and it works great. I also add a one ince full bore valve and to the drain pipe and close it after I dump the black tank and let the incoming water backflush the black tank. I also use an anti backflow valve on the garden hose connection to prevent any backflow to the fresh water supply from the sewer drain. (I comes with one but it is plastic, so I use an additional metal one just to be sure).
> 
> ...


Another vote to look at the Sewer Solution. I've been using it for four years, and am very happy with it. I have the full kit with a 10' hose, plus another 10' extension - have never needed any longer hose than that. You can use this either on site with full hook-ups, or at most dump stations (the nozzle on the rinse hose at most dump stations will screw off, then hook up your garden hose, dump, replace the nozzle when you're done).

I also have a "stinky slinky" for the few times I need to dump and can't hook up the garden hose for the Sewer Solution. The stinky slinky I had has developed a leak, so I just ordered the Blueline Sewer Kit from Camping World. It uses quick connectors on the hoses, no fumbling with trying to get clamps on the end of the hose!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Save that little hose they give you it works great if you get one of those tote tanks. I would get the heaviest mil. hose you can find 25' should do.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use the Valterra E-Z Couplers. I like how the hose ends screw into the hoses, they seem to make a better connection and don't leak. I really dislike the ones that use a tie around the hose.

The hoses that come with the E-Z setup are a good quality and seem to last a long time. I will say plan on replacing the primary hose every couple of years. But I've kept the ends and just put them on new hoses.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

not sure if one is better then the other
I have a cheap kit I bought with our first TT and so far after 3 years it still holding up and not leaking

As for the hose fitting in the bunper mne won't with the connector on

Don


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the good comments. I had not heard of the "Sewer Solution" before. I am not a hard core environmentalist, but it seems the SS uses a lot of water, and I'm just not sure about that aspect. Also, it doesn't sound like it's very fast. I suppose I could go the macerator route, but I'm afraid I'm not that energetic/motivated at this point. Sooo, looks like stinky slinky to start (with quickie flush) and see how that goes. Again, thanks all!! 
david


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just to add to the mix, I have 2 hoses, 1-10' and 1-20'. I have a combination of various fittings that I have purchased over the years. Here is what I consider a must:

1- The ability to reach 25-30' whether with one hose, or like me with 2, and a union fitting(mine is a Valterra (I think)). Like John said, get the HD hose. It's worth the extra dollar or two.

2-A donut fitting for the sewer access.

3-A few 3 and 4" hose clamps....just in case...they don't weigh much.

4-A plastic fitting that will screw into the sewer connection if it's threaded (mine is a Camco (I think))

5-A clear elbow to connect between the hose, and the trailer dump, so you can monitor the flow of "stuff"










6-Some gloves. preferably vinyle/nitrile or latex

7-Some anti-microble hand wipes to clean up when you don't have a sink with soap readily available.

8-waterproof tape, again just in case you need to make an emergency repair until you get a new hose.

9-Some form of hose support, to ensure the "stuff" continues to flow downhill, unless of course you using a sewer solution, or something similar.

I keep the hoses in the bumper, with the trailer connection on them, everything else gets stored in a canvas tool bag in the front pass through compartment, with the gloves and handwipes in the same general area, so I'm not hunting for them after dumping.

Tim


----------

